# Tiger Snake or Copperhead?



## NicG (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

Can anyone identify this snake spotted at Bindaree Falls in the Victorian Highlands?


Apparently it was 1.2m-1.5m long and a "reddish, coppery colour" with very distinct black banding. The description suggests Tiger Snake to me, whereas the location suggests Highlands Copperhead.

Thanks in advance,
Nic

P.S. Bindaree Falls is about 980m above sea level.
[Map of Bindaree Falls in Victoria - Bonzle Digital Atlas of Australia]


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 21, 2014)

You want an ID with a pic like that?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 21, 2014)

Its not a copperhead


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll back Baz and go Tiger (or have I stated the obvious?).


----------



## eipper (Jan 21, 2014)

It's a tiger.... Transverse bands like that, the head shape and the location rules everything else out


----------



## jase75 (Jan 21, 2014)

Its a Tiger Snake, you can see the banding if you zoom in on the pic.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## NicG (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

